# Mesh RDA/RDTA



## Crittilian23 (20/2/19)

Good day. 

I'm looking at buying either a mesh RDA or rdta to see what it's all about. 

What's the pros and cons to mesh vs clapton coils?

What RDA and rdta's are out there these days?


----------



## CaliGuy (20/2/19)

Wotofo Profile Mesh RDA
Go watch a few reviews, this is the only Mesh Tank that is worth spending money on.

To me the Profile is better than the Wotofo Recurve RDA, I have both and for a long time thought the Recurve had no equal when it came to single coil RDa’s.

Don’t know of any RDTA Mesh tanks, not that I have seen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (22/2/19)

Seen a few reviews on the profile mesh rda. 

Only draw back I can see with mesh is the a mount of cotton you use. 

But yeah. Just weighing up my options at the moment and then will decide from there.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/2/19)

Crittilian23 said:


> Seen a few reviews on the profile mesh rda.
> 
> Only draw back I can see with mesh is the a mount of cotton you use.
> 
> But yeah. Just weighing up my options at the moment and then will decide from there.



The only other drawback is; if you get a dry hit you almost die.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CaliGuy (24/2/19)

I’ll jusy leave this here for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (2/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The only other drawback is; if you get a dry hit you almost die.



I brought a mesh rda this morning.
And so far so good.
And yes dry hits aren't a joke on mesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The only other drawback is; if you get a dry hit you almost die.


Dry hits on mesh is not for sissies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Dry hits on mesh is not for sissies


And the flavor


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

The vaper said:


> And the flavor
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Flavour was good but not my kind of vape so I sold it.


----------



## Mollie (27/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Flavour was good but not my kind of vape so I sold it.


So to trade my Zeus Dual rta for a vandy vape mesh rda is a bad idea 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (27/3/19)

I don't want the rta

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)

The vaper said:


> So to trade my Zeus Dual rta for a vandy vape mesh rda is a bad idea
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily as you might love the mesh. Plus I’ve never tried the Vandy Vape mesh rda so I really can’t comment.


----------



## Schnappie (27/3/19)

The vaper said:


> So to trade my Zeus Dual rta for a vandy vape mesh rda is a bad idea
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't, I've only read good reviews on mesh since the profile rda came out. I haven't had problems at all with both of mine. But I know the mesh atties before that got some really bad feedback. Especially since they don't have the springy bit that keeps the cotton pressed against the mesh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Not necessarily as you might love the mesh. Plus I’ve never tried the Vandy Vape mesh rda so I really can’t comment.


Thanks I'm doing the trade cause tanks is not for me only con is the juice well is low 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (27/3/19)

Schnappie said:


> I wouldn't, I've only read good reviews on mesh since the profile rda came out. I haven't had problems at all with both of mine. But I know the mesh atties before that got some really bad feedback. Especially since they don't have the springy bit that keeps the cotton pressed against the mesh.


Gonna check it out I hate this Zeus 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

I wouldn’t trade a Zeus RTA for the Vandy Vape Mesh RDA. This RDA was rubbish and does not work as advertised. The only Mesh atty worth getting are the Wotofo Profile Unity RTA or Profile RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (28/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I wouldn’t trade a Zeus RTA for the Vandy Vape Mesh RDA. This RDA was rubbish and does not work as advertised. The only Mesh atty worth getting are the Wotofo Profile Unity RTA or Profile RDA.


Already traded if it doesn't work I will just buy a recurve

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

